# What to food to Feed 10 week old kitten



## wiles (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, were getting a 10wk old kitten Wednesday and i've been doing alot of research on what the best liters to use, those atomatic water bowls, and a bunch of stuff but im having alot of trouble with finding a good food. Ive read canned food is best, and you should try to have multiple flavors, rather than just one flavor their whole lives, my problem is most of the food im seeing as highly recommended only seem to have a single flavor in their kitten foods. i was recommended 3 brands by the vet over the phone, bluebuffalo, iams, and science diet, blue buffalo and iams ive read good things about but iams only has one kitten formula and blue buffalo didnt seem to have any, and i thought kittens needed a different diet than adults. and science diet i can find 3 types in kitten locally but im finding very mixed reviews on it.

So im looking for advice on what to feed, our only real sources for food her are petsmart and walmart so im a bit limited in choices.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

iams and science diet are NOT high quality foods. i know that's what your vet recommended, that's what most vets recommend. the problem is, most vets receive very minimal training in pet nutrition. 

a lot of the high end brands don't have kitten formulas because they aren't really necessary. you just need to feed kittens MORE. you don't have to stick with one brand, if your cat is use to eating a variety of foods, the switch won't upset their tummy. it's when an animal is fed one single food every single day that they have troubles adjusting to new foods.

for what it is worth, i feed mine (one four month old kitten, one five month old kitten, and six 5 1/2 week old orphans) a mix of wellness core, before grain, blue buffalo wilderness, and one or two other brands. because they are so young, the orphans' food is still being mixed with kmr, but as they are getting older, i am starting to cut back on the formula.


----------



## wiles (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for the help, im not sure about the others but i know i can get blue buffalo locally, if i recall i think they recommended 1 can per 3-4 pounds of cat, should i be giving more than that then, or just stick with that recommendation.

You recommended wilderness, are the spa and healthy gourment ones okay to or should i be searching for ones that are 100% grain free.


----------



## wiles (Jun 6, 2010)

After alot of searching i found a small pet supply store locally i never knew about, their site claims they carry(among other types) Wellness, and Evo, i know ive heard good things about Evo as well, so looks like i now have a good source for healthy food for the kitten.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they're really good, they'll help you with advice. I found a Mom&Pop place when my twins were tiny. Sometimes those small places are best. My girls liked Merrick, too. Some brands do have "kitten" formulas. And remember that kittens eat more than what's recommended on cans for "adults" cats. I pretty much gave the twins all they wanted of wet food.

But most important - we need pictures when you get your kitty home!!!!


----------



## wiles (Jun 6, 2010)

The stores site claims they specialize in natural foods and treats, and listed a number of brands, those were just the two i listed so im hoping they will know their stuff and help me.

We actually haven't seen the little girl yet, going to see her Monday afternoon, But as long as she seems healthy im sure were taking her.. So all i have for now is the pictures i was sent. last ones of her and her brother, who just got adopted friday i think.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Adorable! :luv


----------



## 9catz (Jun 4, 2010)

She's so cute! I hope you get her. She looks like a troublemaker :lol:


----------

